# Canadian Pacific



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

I've tried searching the net but can't find an answer; did CP ever use an Alco C630 High Hood and if so would anyone know what road numbers they used?

Thanks in advance

Jim


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DId you look here? CP diesel roster


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I did but all I could find was the 'M' series which is the low hood; I'm trying to find out if the high hood was ever used.

Thanks for your help though.

Jim


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You could try an image search. Or find a museum for the Canadian Pacific and write to them.

I found the Century c630 with the CN logo 2002, The author may know.  Larry's RR

To be truthfull I am not sure of the difference. Try blog searching and seek out some diehard CP fans that is your best bet.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

To my knowledge the only high nose C630 were owned by the Norfolk and Western.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say Canadian Car Knocker is right, Here is more.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Was there a chance of confusing a high nose for a wide one?


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Not when it comes to CP. I dont think they had saftey cabs till the mid 80s. BC Rail I know for a fact used the C630(W). CP did however have some high nosed SD40-2.

http://trainweb.org/galt-stn/cproster/locomotive/5400s/cp5475.htm


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

UPBigBoy said:


> I've tried searching the net but can't find an answer; did CP ever use an Alco C630 High Hood and if so would anyone know what road numbers they used?


No, they most certainly did not. CP had 13 C630M units, numbered 4500-4512 and 32 M630 units number 4550-4581. (The M630s have the same HP rating, but have significant carbody differences.)

None of them had high noses or wide noses.

The only "modern" high-hood units CP had were some second-hand ex-Norfolk Southern SD40-2s acquired in the 1990s.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> BC Rail I know for a fact used the C630(W).


M630W technically. This model was unique to British Columbia Railway, although they did get sold to Mexico when BC Rail retired them

http://www.tamr.org/Andy_Inserra/mexico m630w.htm

(IIRC, BC Rail traded in the bulk of their MLW fleet to GE as trade-ins on new -8s or -9s, and GE sold them to FNM.)


----------



## greasemonkey (Apr 24, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> No, they most certainly did not. CP had 13 C630M units, numbered 4500-4512 and 32 M630 units number 4550-4581. (The M630s have the same HP rating, but have significant carbody differences.)


This is a point where confusion seems to reign supreme.

In fact, CP only had 8 C630Ms, numbered 4500 to 4507. All units from 4508 up were considered M630s.

The way CP renumbered units also caused a fair amount of confusion. There were a total of 29 M630s built. The first of them were numbered 4508 to 4516. However, 4513 to 4516 were renumbered to 4558 through 4561.

Adding to that, the units originally numbered 4574 to 4581 were renumbered as 4562 to 4569.

So, to summarize....and hopefully clarify.......4500 to 4507 were considered C630Ms and totalled 8 units. 4508 to 4512 were M630s and totalled 5 units, and finally, 4550 to 4573 were M630s and totalled 24 units. Which makes 8 C630Ms, and 29 M630s.


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Did CP ever have any 630 high hoods? I know they had Trainmaster high hoods but not sure about the 630.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

UPBigBoy said:


> Did CP ever have any 630 high hoods? I know they had Trainmaster high hoods but not sure about the 630.


No they did not.


----------

